
The Knightmare of Initialization in C++ - ingve
https://quuxplusone.github.io/blog/2019/02/18/knightmare-of-initialization/
======
eecsninja
A good rule of thumb to follow when writing C++, esp C++11 or later:

Just because you can do something, doesn't mean you should.

